# Mr. Buddy Heaters



## Darryl Yates (Nov 29, 2005)

I got one at Ace hardware last week on sale for $79.95.Used it over the weekend,wish I had got one years ealier..Does burn a little propane but it is the best that I have ever used..Didnt sleep with it on..Woke up and turned it on high and in just a few minutes my camper was toasty.I do have a small 12ft camper,but I believe it would work OK in one up to about 20ft...Best $80.00 bucks I have spent in a long time...


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 29, 2005)

We have been using 1 for 3 years now. We sleep with it on low and it heats a 22' camper toasty warm! Get you an adapter to hook it to a 20# LP tank, it will last all season.


----------



## ramblinrack (Nov 30, 2005)

i got the dbl tank model and it will last all night on low. i sleep with two windows and a roof vent cracked and i ain't woke up dead yet....warm...but not dead!


----------



## HuntinTom (Nov 30, 2005)

I have the Big Buddy we use in the bus -- We crack enough windows to give sufficient fresh air supply, and also have a Co detector for extra safety -- I have it hooked to a 20 lb tank because they do use a lot of gas, but heat very well and are a piece of cake to operate...


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Nov 30, 2005)

I bought one a couple years back and it works great! Well it did in my fully contained camper that I don't have anymore. I used it in my pop up last weekend and Friday night I froze. Ofcourse its not the heaters fault. I just can't get that dang pop-up to heat.


----------



## cmahunter (Dec 1, 2005)

*Sales*

Wait till after the season, I picked up a few for 25 dollars each. Made great gifts.


----------



## insanehunter (Dec 1, 2005)

*heater*

i was going to get one for my popup will it heat it


----------



## cmahunter (Dec 2, 2005)

*Heater*

It should do fine. Get one of those battery operated tent fans to circulate the air (heat rises) and it will do even better.


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Dec 4, 2005)

Darren said:
			
		

> i was going to get one for my popup will it heat it



It will take the chill off a bit, but just want actually heat it up. Ofcourse thats mine. I've heard lots of folks say theirs heats up great. Yours may heat up alot better. I'm gonna take Cmahunters advice.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2005)

Make sure you get plenty of fresh air supplied.  I can't stress this enough!!!


----------



## Serial Killer (Dec 4, 2005)

Bought one today at Tractor Supply in Milledgeville.  $69


----------



## cgn526 (Dec 6, 2005)

Been using mine for 4 years and it heats well. We even use it in an old military tent when it's down in the twenties and we're comfortable.


----------



## cmahunter (Dec 7, 2005)

*Fresh air*

The heaters do tend to really dry out the air in small space.


----------



## kcausey (Dec 19, 2005)

*Buddy Heater*

We have a 27 ft Rockwood ultra lite slide out and it can't quite heat the whole thing, but it knocks the chill off.  Good to turn on in the morning when getting ready.  Always crack a window and roof vent, even though the buddy heater will cut off when low oxygen kicks in.  We can heat the whole camper with the oven, running on two big propane bottles, with plenty of venting.
KIp


----------



## HMwolfpup (Dec 19, 2005)

I bought one this past week because of everything I heard about them.  Was going to try it out this weekend, but ended up sick and didn't go to camp :


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 19, 2005)

I have used one for two years and it heats my 17 foot camper great. I open the top vent and have a CO detector and have had no problems.


----------



## ssmith (Dec 19, 2005)

Used one in bedroom during power outage last week for six hours. Did great on a 10 by 20 room. Ran it on low-and one l lb cyl worked for 5 and a half hours- cracked bathroom window open for air- easy to use- easy to light with self lighter-wouldnt trade it for any other , as a back up to losing power. Like to get double one for living room dining room area. Great Product


----------

